# West Alps



## mark61 (Oct 11, 2016)

Have been wanting to do this track for years. Took me ages to find too, when there wasn't so much info on it.  
Not so sure now, lol.
Great video though. 

[video=youtube_share;ex_hUuHVkek]https://youtu.be/ex_hUuHVkek[/video]


----------



## Deadsfo (Oct 11, 2016)

way way to stressfull,if I make a mistake I want to have bumped a bollard or something not come off a 3000ft drop!!!


----------



## mark61 (Oct 11, 2016)

Look on the bright side,  won't know anything about the last 2900ft.


----------



## Deadsfo (Oct 11, 2016)

The old Micheal Caine comment in the Italian Job springs to mind 'nobody move I'v got an idea'


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 12, 2016)

Very cool. Where was the drone pilot? Did you have to keep going backwards and forwards lol


----------



## mark61 (Oct 12, 2016)

st3v3 said:


> Very cool. Where was the drone pilot? Did you have to keep going backwards and forwards lol



Oh, it wasn't me, haven't done it yet.

Re read my post, I can see it's a bit misleading. I meant it took me ages to locate it on maps.  People who know these tracks don't disclose them.


----------



## barryd (Oct 12, 2016)

Where is it? I love passes. Im not sure I would do it in the MH though.  A trail bike maybe.


----------



## carol (Oct 12, 2016)

Never in a million years but great from the safety of my iPad!


----------



## mark61 (Oct 12, 2016)

barryd said:


> Where is it? I love passes. Im not sure I would do it in the MH though.  A trail bike maybe.



It's an old military road, follow track both ways for the fortes.

44.14945, 7.565246

Although on a bike, you can do the real tracks too. 

[video=youtube_share;gsYNFhO6c8g]https://youtu.be/gsYNFhO6c8g[/video]


----------



## barryd (Oct 12, 2016)

mark61 said:


> It's an old military road, follow track both ways for the fortes.
> 
> 44.14945, 7.565246
> 
> ...



Thanks. Its well south then. We were in that area above Nice and Monaco last year so not far away.  Not really explored that part of the Alps that much.  Will have to check it out.  The co-ordinates you give show a hell of a winding pass but some of the road is on streetview and is a proper (if narrow) road.  Looks idea for a trip up on the scoot. Ive really missed not going over there this year.  Will put it on the list.


----------



## Deadsfo (Oct 12, 2016)

mark61 said:


> It's an old military road, follow track both ways for the fortes.
> 
> 44.14945, 7.565246
> 
> ...



Thats akin to going over Niagra in  barrel or crossing a gorge in the rockies on a tight rope


----------



## Martin P (Oct 12, 2016)

Thats nothing, I'd get my coachbuilt along there


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 12, 2016)

I have tackled some scary things on my triumph tiger trials cub but do think i would have to give that run a miss,scared s--tles of hights or should i say the fall.:scared:


----------



## Veronica Walker (Oct 12, 2016)

*Scary!!!!!!*

I was holding my breath and didn't dare look at the scenery............... and I was only watching the video.........   :scared:


----------



## pughed2 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Where exactly?*

Does anyone know for sure exactly where this is. It looks more like the Dolomite area than West Alps to me. Description or nearby towns please, not co ordinates if possible......steve bristol


----------

